# The Feeding



## darkspeed (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a video I made of a ferocious little Chinese Mantis I found.

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p194/da...FEEDING0001.flv


----------



## joossa (Oct 12, 2007)

DARKSPEED said:


> Here is a video I made of a ferocious little Chinese Mantis I found.http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p194/da...FEEDING0001.flv


I don't think that's a Chinese Mantid. Nice video though.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a female carolina


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 12, 2007)

First, you have to narrow down the list of mantids from China hehehe - no, seriously - we need the real name of the mantis - written in latin, these are the oly correct ones.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 12, 2007)

It is not from china! It is American native! Called Carolina mantis! I've been keeping years i would know! Not sure on latin name though.


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 12, 2007)

I had originally ruled out Stagmomantis Carolina due to me being in TX. Since all the ones I have ever seen around here look just like this one, with the mottled camoflauge look going on, I figured it had to be something more common to the US as a whole as opposed to just the eastern states. If they are Carolinas, we have a rather abundant population of them here in east TX... Whatever species they are, the winged adults are quite dificult to catch as they fly very well, and when disturbed they take to the trees.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 13, 2007)

Scientific name would be _Stagmomantis carolina_.

C'mon robo, you ought to know this one! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely looks like stagmomantis, but it's hard for me to differentiate between the stagmomantises.


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Darkspeed. Be sure to introduce yourself in the introductions forum.

Looks like s. carolina to me. Doesn't look like the s. limbatas I have.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 13, 2007)

A WAY YOU CAN TELL IS THAT THE CHINESE HAVE A GREEN STRIPE GOING DOWN THE WINGS. sorry for the caps...by the time i noticed i was too far to erase...


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 13, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Scientific name would be _Stagmomantis carolina_.C'mon robo, you ought to know this one! :lol:


hahahha i'm not good with those scientific names


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's some more shots of her eating.


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are some more feeding frenzy fotos... Grasshoppers are a challenge, as they are extremely strong. This one kept kicking her with its jumping legs, but she was smart and turned her attention away from devouring its abdomen long enough to chew off its legs so it couldnt kick. It truly amazes me to how intellegent mandits really are..


----------

